# Anybody have a source on these mix media transfers?



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Looking for a source who can make these for us? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Do you want someone to actually make the transfers or to do the design and you cut it yourself?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I have the designs and can provide artwork. Just need someone to cut and mask them. We will apply them here at our shop.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes. We do.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Search results for: 'a8504f' - Pro World


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

proworlded said:


> Search results for: 'a8504f' - Pro World


Ok good deal... my wife sent you an email.

Wasn't your min order for custom 100 pcs??


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Depends on the design. Some are only 50. The Dance design is a stock item.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

proworlded said:


> Depends on the design. Some are only 50. The Dance design is a stock item.


ok let me talk to her again... she told me 100 min pcs?

She spoke to a Daniel today.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

kriscad said:


> Looking for a source who can make these for us? Thanks in advanced.



My company does it, too.
If u r still looking for a seller to make the transfer, u can google CSTOWN for more details.

Or if u have found one, hope u get a nice transfer design.
Best wishes!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

kingwoo said:


> My company does it, too.
> If u r still looking for a seller to make the transfer, u can google CSTOWN for more details.
> 
> Or if u have found one, hope u get a nice transfer design.
> Best wishes!



Will send you a message tomorrow.

Still looking.


Thanks
Jeff


----------



## geniebell (Jan 7, 2014)

kingwoo said:


> My company does it, too.
> If u r still looking for a seller to make the transfer, u can google CSTOWN for more details.
> 
> Or if u have found one, hope u get a nice transfer design.
> Best wishes!


Kingwoo, I need something very simple in rhinestone, but only one. Can you do that?


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

geniebell said:


> Kingwoo, I need something very simple in rhinestone, but only one. Can you do that?


Hi, Geniebell!
Apologize for my late revert. 
We do rhinestone transfers. But we work with business corporations. We don't sell to the end customers. That's because we r in China and we have to consider the cost for this long distance.
So we do have our little requirement that if u represent a company, we can do it like this:
1. If u want some stock products which u can find on our website, the MOQ is at least 6 pieces of transfers.
2. If u can't find what u want in our stock collections, and u need us to make u a customizing job, u'll have to order at least 50 pieces for your first order.

Coz u said u need to buy only one, I'm not sure if I can convince my colleagues to do that. Maybe u can give me more details and let me talk to my colleagues.

Hope I can finally help u to get what u want!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

We ended up going with USA Rhinestones - Wholesale Rhinestones and Sequin Designs - they did a great job on the orders.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

kriscad said:


> We ended up going with USA Rhinestones - Wholesale Rhinestones and Sequin Designs - they did a great job on the orders.


Kriscad, nice to hear that. Hope everything goes well. 
Next time when you need some mix material transfers, you could try us - peakembxf.com - we are a professional supplier for different materials heat transfers, such as rhinestone, sequin, vinyl and glitter.


----------

